# bearded dragon help



## soul (Dec 20, 2008)

hi i have a beardie who is a leucistic x red he has turned out with no colour and clear nails please could any1 take a look at the pic and tell me if he would be classed as a leucistic or snow?

View attachment 36


----------



## boblet (Dec 18, 2008)

defo leucistic


----------

